# Favorite thème song of a série



## Dalia

Bonjour à tous, i start with this one.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Pogo

A very effective one for its theme....

​
Jazz guitarists Howard Roberts and Tommy Tedesco lead the combo.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## The Professor




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Dalia




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## rightwinger

Peter Gunn


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Book of Jeremiah

My grandfather loved Jackie Gleason


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Pogo

Another effective theme for its theme....

​
(from Charles Gounoud's "Funeral March for a Marionette")


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Hugo Furst

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 141264
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


The medicine man, Crazy Cat, aka Don Diamond, was also on the Disney series Zorro as one of the Mexican soldiers, and sidekick to Kit Carson in that series.

Odd series of roles for someone of Russian Jewish heritage born in Brooklyn.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dalia said:


> Bonjour à tous, i start with this one.


You should get at least 10 stars for this thread, Dalia!  Lots of fun and a great idea!  Thank you....


----------



## Pogo

The visual as well as the theme ...

​

(plus, he's driving a _Sunbeam_)


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love the music for Walker, Texas Ranger.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


>



I'll see your Munsters and raise you.... Dark Shadows

​
Played with a Tannerin --- a more controllable version of a Theremin (also used in "Good Vibrations")


----------



## Pogo

This is so Fifties-Dark....

​

Fuller version:
​


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see your Munsters and raise you.... Dark Shadows
> 
> ​
> Played with a Tannerin --- a more controllable version of a Theremin (also used in "Good Vibrations")
Click to expand...


I loved Dark Shadows  except during a very suspenseful & scary part, I was home alone and the wind slammed one of the bedroom doors shut. I jumped several feet off my chair.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia here is my favorite.

It is from the 1960's on TV.


----------



## yiostheoy

Rollin' rollin' rollin'.
Rawhide!

Keep rollin' rollin' rollin'
Though the streams are swollen
Keep them dogies rollin'
Rawhide!

Through rain and wind and weather
Hell bent for leather
Wishin' my gal was by my side

All the things I'm missin'
Good vittles, love, and kissin'
Are waiting at the end of my ride.

Move 'em on, head 'em up, head 'em up, move 'em on
Move 'em on, head 'em up, rawhide!
Cut 'em out, ride 'em in, ride 'em in, let 'em out, cut 'em in, rawhide!


----------



## Montrovant

Someone has to put this in here:


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia here is my favorite.
> 
> It is from the 1960's on TV.


Thank you ,yiostheoy i did not know about this serie .

A other one that everyone know!


----------



## Montrovant

This one stuck with me from my childhood:


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## The Professor

From a long time ago....


----------



## Dalia




----------



## NYcarbineer




----------



## Dalia

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour à tous, i start with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get at least 10 stars for this thread, Dalia!  Lots of fun and a great idea!  Thank you....
Click to expand...

That would be good, at least 10 thank you !


----------



## Dalia

Well this one is the winner for me all is gathered (I have the collection complete at home) to make pranks with magic, I dream.


----------



## Desperado




----------



## Desperado




----------



## Eloy




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> Bonjour à tous, i start with this one.



there have been so many great ones I am not sure if I have a favorite but I love your choice,I play that one over and over all the time.that one for sure is at the top of my list and just MIGHT be my favorite as well.

I am glad you posted the REAL Hawaii five oh.Jack Lord is the one and only Steve Mcgarret,there is no other. that new series they have should be called CRAP FIVE OH.

Oh I just remembered a couple that are at the top of my list that I love same as Hawaii five oh. I watch these two over and over and over all the time as well.

this one below I always got soooooo excited at the very beginning growing up watching it watchig the countdown of the numbers from 7 to zero.


I sooooo much get goosebumps over watching that,anybody else?

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonzi said:


>



that one right there is ALSO another one I love and listen to over and over again. Bill Bixby is my favorite actor that ever lived.That show was very special to me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

One of my fave shows ever. I have a lot of movie stars that are heros of mine.Bill Bixby was one of them of course as mentioned earlier.Well Airwolf vehicle is my hero as well.Pretty hilarious a MACHINE is my hero right?

if this one and my other one i posted do not give you goosebumps listening to them as it does me,well theres something wrong with ya.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## LA RAM FAN

WillHaftawaite said:


>



so does that  theme song of Lost in Space give YOU goosebumps as well? If not,i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## Dalia

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour à tous, i start with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there have been so many great ones I am not sure if I have a favorite but I love your choice,I play that one over and over all the time.that one for sure is at the top of my list and just MIGHT be my favorite as well.
> 
> I am glad you posted the REAL Hawaii five oh.Jack Lord is the one and only Steve Mcgarret,there is no other. that new series they have should be called CRAP FIVE OH.
> 
> Oh I just remembered a couple that are at the top of my list that I love same as Hawaii five oh. I watch these two over and over and over all the time as well.
> 
> this one below I always got soooooo excited at the very beginning growing up watching it watchig the countdown of the numbers from 7 to zero.
> 
> 
> I sooooo much get goosebumps over watching that,anybody else?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's true the original is much better, I think I made a good choice at choosing this onei as the first


----------



## Dalia




----------



## NYcarbineer

lol, from back when Hugh Laurie was actually entertaining.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour à tous, i start with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there have been so many great ones I am not sure if I have a favorite but I love your choice,I play that one over and over all the time.that one for sure is at the top of my list and just MIGHT be my favorite as well.
> 
> I am glad you posted the REAL Hawaii five oh.Jack Lord is the one and only Steve Mcgarret,there is no other. that new series they have should be called CRAP FIVE OH.
> 
> Oh I just remembered a couple that are at the top of my list that I love same as Hawaii five oh. I watch these two over and over and over all the time as well.
> 
> this one below I always got soooooo excited at the very beginning growing up watching it watchig the countdown of the numbers from 7 to zero.
> 
> 
> I sooooo much get goosebumps over watching that,anybody else?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true the original is much better, I think I made a good choice at choosing this onei as the first
Click to expand...


Yeah I think you did as well. How bout my choice of Lost In Space,does that theme song give YOU goosebumps as well?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> One of my fave shows ever. I have a lot of movie stars that are heros of mine.Bill Bixby was one of them of course as mentioned earlier.Well Airwolf vehicle is my hero as well.Pretty hilarious a MACHINE is my hero right?
> 
> if this one and my other one i posted do not give you goosebumps listening to them as it does me,well theres something wrong with ya.



Dalia you also never mentioned if you liked this show growing up?

what about the rest of you *Bonzi,nycarbineer,did you guys what this show of my flying hero? lol the theme song to this show gives me goosebumps as well.*


----------



## Dalia

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, from back when Hugh Laurie was actually entertaining.


Thank, pretty nice i did know about it.


----------



## Dalia

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fave shows ever. I have a lot of movie stars that are heros of mine.Bill Bixby was one of them of course as mentioned earlier.Well Airwolf vehicle is my hero as well.Pretty hilarious a MACHINE is my hero right?
> 
> if this one and my other one i posted do not give you goosebumps listening to them as it does me,well theres something wrong with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia you also never mentioned if you liked this show growing up?
> 
> what about the rest of you *Bonzi,nycarbineer,did you guys what this show of my flying hero? lol the theme song to this show gives me goosebumps as well.*
Click to expand...

No, i did not like this one.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fave shows ever. I have a lot of movie stars that are heros of mine.Bill Bixby was one of them of course as mentioned earlier.Well Airwolf vehicle is my hero as well.Pretty hilarious a MACHINE is my hero right?
> 
> if this one and my other one i posted do not give you goosebumps listening to them as it does me,well theres something wrong with ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia you also never mentioned if you liked this show growing up?
> 
> what about the rest of you *Bonzi,nycarbineer,did you guys what this show of my flying hero? lol the theme song to this show gives me goosebumps as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i did not like this one.
Click to expand...


I assume you never watched the show then?


----------



## Dalia




----------



## NYcarbineer

Dalia said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, from back when Hugh Laurie was actually entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank, pretty nice i did know about it.
Click to expand...


Great show, kind of a Curb your Enthusiasm, 30's UK style.


----------



## NYcarbineer

A very nice little opening theme, totally unrelated to the show, 'Murder Call', from Australia.


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Montrovant

How did this not get in the thread?


----------



## Montrovant

This is one of the better bits of music to be a theme song:


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Eloy

*The Loner* was a series created by Rod Serling a year after the cancellation of The Twilight Zone. It was one of the last TV series on CBS to air in black-and-white and ran for only one season from 1965 to 1966. It aired on Saturday nights at 9.30 but failed to get a big enough audience to please its sponsors (Philip Morris followed by Proctor and Gamble). The power of ratings meant that this adult western had a short life. The music for the show was composed by the prolific theme music composer Jerry Goldsmith.


----------



## IsaacNewton

This is still a creepy scary intro song. The show wasn't all that scary but this intro is.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I remember watching this series a million years ago.  I can never remember the name of the music they use in the theme.  Anyone?


----------



## Dalia

NYcarbineer said:


> I remember watching this series a million years ago.  I can never remember the name of the music they use in the theme.  Anyone?



Great music....here for you !


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dalia said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching this series a million years ago.  I can never remember the name of the music they use in the theme.  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great music....here for you !
Click to expand...


ah yes that is awesome.


----------



## Dalia

NYcarbineer said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching this series a million years ago.  I can never remember the name of the music they use in the theme.  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great music....here for you !
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah yes that is awesome.
Click to expand...

Yes, you got the name of the song " extended mix"


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dalia said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching this series a million years ago.  I can never remember the name of the music they use in the theme.  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great music....here for you !
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah yes that is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you got the name of the song " extended mix"
Click to expand...


I had it in my head that the theme was an adaptation of something from classical music, I don't know why, just one of those things.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Dalia

NYcarbineer said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching this series a million years ago.  I can never remember the name of the music they use in the theme.  Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great music....here for you !
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah yes that is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you got the name of the song " extended mix"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had it in my head that the theme was an adaptation of something from classical music, I don't know why, just one of those things.
Click to expand...

Music as a special way of making us remember a moment like a série, a film or others moment


----------

